# Wyndham Bonnet Creek



## happybaby (Jan 31, 2011)

Exchanged into this resort thru RCI for a 2br sleep 8/6

Which room should we request?

Looking at the resort map it seems that bldg 1, 2 and 3 are at the bottom of the map looking at the lake. (across the lake, I see Epcot Drive ) Would this be best to have a nice lake, pool view and see the fireworks.  

Building 4 and 5 across the lake with the back facing the parking lot and Epcot Drive.

Building 6 on the right.
On the left by the main pool, is this where you check in at.  And where the game room is, etc?  I also noticed a pool there ?

Do you think my best option is Bldg 1 , 2 or 3

I guess the fireworks dont matter that much.   DD wants near a pool since that is where they will spend most of the resort days.   That is between BC and coming over to Orange Lake which I also have.

I think Bonnet Creek will be nice to come over and park and take the bus to the parks.  See if that works out ok , instead of paying for parking everyday.

And we will need a car for Universal and airport transportation anyways.
We will have 2 cars since there may be 8 or 9 of us.

I called BC and they said Bldg 1 2 or 3 would be best for the view, but has small pool.   The main pool is to the left where the club house is and the Pirate ship is near bldg 4 and 5 with a smaller lazy river.

Will have to talk to DD's and see their priorities.   I'm still thinking 1,2 or 3.   I dont want tohave my coffee looking at a parking lot.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Happy Baby-
I read that you traded in to Bonnett Creek using RCI. The only room requests honored are through Wyndham reservations, and that is only if you are VIP, call them about 2 weeks before you go, and make the request and keep your fingers crossed. (Bonnett Creek is one of the resorts that do not honor VIP requests made at booking. They have told me over and over again, that the reservation comes through, but they have no way of seeing our room request???)
Regardless, it probably doesn't hurt to call and request a room or building, you never know, you might get lucky. We go to Bonnett Creek quite often. I can honestly say that I've never had a bad room. Yes, we did get a parking lot view a few times, but you don't really spend that much time in your room. My favorite building is #6. That's where the Presidential Reserve Units are, and that building is gorgeous! Obviously, we can't get into #6 all the time. My next favorite is #5. I like the pool and the lazy river. There is a small arcade in the building. It's only a 5 minute walk to the main building if you want the exercise room, or the pool tables. Also, You might have a problem getting more than 1 parking pass. They only let you have 1 per reservation. They will sometimes make an exception if the resort is not full.
-Deb


----------



## happybaby (Jan 31, 2011)

When I called BC, the girl told me to have RCI fax over my confirmation and she will put in the request for our room.

Does the new bldg have smaller sized rooms also?   We only have the 2br for 8.

Now I have to call back about the parking pass.   8 people, you need 2 cars.

I dont recall seeing anything about parking, so I will call or look at my confirmation again

The girl did tell me there is a small pool between 2 and 3.   A small lazy river by Bldg 5 along with the pirate ship, but the main lazy river is near the clubhouse

Thanks for the info.called BC again and they said I get as many parking passes as I need.  
That 2 would be no problem


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 31, 2011)

They will give you as many parking passes as you want (within reason I would guess). I think i have requested 4 or 5 in the past and had no problems. Just be careful and say no to a sales presentation\owner's update\survey. Not worth your time. 

Jason


----------



## julielovesfrance (Jan 31, 2011)

I just returned from another great week at Bonnet Creek, also an RCI exchange into a 2 bedroom deluxe unit.  

I've stayed at BC 5 times - once in Tower 6 and the other times in Tower 5.  I love Tower 5 because of the lazy river and because of the proximity to the other pools in Towers 4 & 6.  If you stay in Tower 6 you can check in there, but otherwise you have to check in at the main building and then drive over to the tower where your room is.  

I've never had an issue with getting more than 1 parking pass.  Also, I always request a room with a pool view and specify which towers I would like to stay in, and they have always been very accomodating.  They will tell you that they can't guarantee your request, but they have never disappointed me thus far.

Enjoy your stay!

Julie


----------



## happybaby (Jan 31, 2011)

julielovesfrance said:


> I just returned from another great week at Bonnet Creek, also an RCI exchange into a 2 bedroom deluxe unit.
> 
> I've stayed at BC 5 times - once in Tower 6 and the other times in Tower 5.  I love Tower 5 because of the lazy river and because of the proximity to the other pools in Towers 4 & 6.  If you stay in Tower 6 you can check in there, but otherwise you have to check in at the main building and then drive over to the tower where your room is.
> 
> ...



Isnt the big lazy river by the main bldg?  And if you stay in Bldg 4 or 5 your balcony is facing the parking lot.  Sometimes DH likes to sit on balcony and watch GD in the pool.  That's why I was leaning towards  1 2 or 3.  Thinking bldg 1 is to the right and count clockwise.  that would make 3 and 4 closest to the main bldg.   I'll have to look at the map again and get the bldg names.

Such a:hysterical:  decision .


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 31, 2011)

The resort map on the website doesn't show tower numbers...only Spanish names for the towers (Sun, Wind, etc).

Does anyone know what building numbers correspond to those names?

Or can anyone give a geographic description of which towers are which numbers?


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jan 31, 2011)

I know for sure that Tower #6 is Torre del SOl, and Tower#5 is Torre de la Luna, Tower #4 is Torre Del Cielo. 
I am pretty sure that Tierra is #1, Viento #2 and Del Mar #3.
-Deb


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 31, 2011)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> I know for sure that Tower #6 is Torre del SOl, and Tower#5 is Torre de la Luna, Tower #4 is Torre Del Cielo.
> I am pretty sure that Tierra is #1, Viento #2 and Del Mar #3.
> -Deb


Muchas Gracias!  Muy amable!


----------



## kwagner (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bonnett*

I'm not sure of the number of the building, but we went in October of 09 and stayed in the building to the left of the main building (if you are facing the main building). They had a great pool, 2 actually, along with a lazy river. They also had a bar that served food as well. We had a parking lot view, but it allowed view of the fireworks from EPCOT every night. We stayed in a very nice 2 bedroom. I would just request a higher room to see the fireworks.

Have fun!


----------



## JackieD (Feb 2, 2011)

I've struggled with the same questions since I have 3 teenagers who want pool time.  The information below is from the Disboards.  I couldn't get the resort layout picture to copy but if you pull up this link, the first page has the map.


Buildings/Towers
Building 1 (Torre de la Tierra) has 7 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.
Building 2 (Torre del Vinto) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake
Building 3 (Torre del Mar) has 9 floors. Even numbered units face the lake.
Building 4 (Torre del Cielo) has 15 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.
Building 5 (Torre de la Luna) has 15(?) floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.
Building 6 (Torre del Sol) has 19 floors. Odd numbered units face the lake.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114303


----------



## happybaby (Feb 2, 2011)

JackieD said:


> I've struggled with the same questions since I have 3 teenagers who want pool time.  The information below is from the Disboards.  I couldn't get the resort layout picture to copy but if you pull up this link, the first page has the map.
> 
> 
> Buildings/Towers
> ...



From what the rep at BC told me is that bldg 1,2 and 3 have the balconies on the lake side therefore you can see the pool, lake and fireworks.
Bldg 4 and 5 have balconies on the back side (parking lot area side) . Therefore you are looking at the parking lot toward Epcot drive and see the fireworks but no pool or lake view.

Bldg 6 has no view???   not sure on that one.  balcony toward the back???

I will have to go and find the pictures again on trip advisor etc where they showed views.

was the rep wrong at BC then?   does bldg 4 and 5 have a different view depending on odd or even numbers?  The rep told me 4 and 5 face the parking lot, but according to this post odd numbers face the lake.

I was reading on tripadvisor that some had a room with both the lake and fireworks view in bldg 5.   could this be?

I'm thinking ask for the nice view.   HOw much of fireworks can you watch.   We will be at the parks 3 days and who knows where the other days.   out to eat, DTD.
I see No 1 has the pizza place, but we may just go to room for lunch.  Is there a snack bar by bldg 5, alon with the lazy river and another lazy river at the main bldg?


----------



## regatta333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is the hotel and pool that are adjacent to Bldgs 3 and 6 on the map complete?  Is the Bldg 6 pool complete?

How much of a hike to get from the lakeside of bldg 3 to the shuttle at bldg 6?


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 2, 2011)

We were just there during the last week of December. The hotel is still under construction. They were doing concrete work when we were there. We stayed in Building#6. The pool is done and open, there is a water slide for the kids at one end of the pool. There is also 2 hot tubs and a bar at the #6 pool. I still love that lazy river at #5 though!
-Deb


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 2, 2011)

happybaby said:


> From what the rep at BC told me is that bldg 1,2 and 3 have the balconies on the lake side therefore you can see the pool, lake and fireworks.
> Bldg 4 and 5 have balconies on the back side (parking lot area side) . Therefore you are looking at the parking lot toward Epcot drive and see the fireworks but no pool or lake view.
> 
> Bldg 6 has no view???   not sure on that one.  balcony toward the back???
> ...



Happy Baby-
The lay-out of all the buildings at Bonnett Creek is rooms on each side of a hallway. Each building has some rooms facing the parking lot, some rooms have a view of the lake(and pool area) and a couple of rooms on each end. In buildings #4&5, Odd#'s face the lake, balconys overlook the lake. Fireworks view in those buildings face the parking lot. In building #6, odd numbers also face the lake. Also, you have to be in an upper floor to see the fireworks. 
The Pizza from La Cucina is surprisingly good, and they deliver to your room, or you can order, relax & have a beer at the bar & eat at the little seating area.
-Deb


----------



## happybaby (Feb 2, 2011)

WeLovetoTravel

thanks for the clarification.  Thinking maybe bldg 5 pool, lake view.

So what if we dont see the fireworks.  ONly from epcot.  I think too far to see MK fireworks.   

And why give up an all day view to watch a few minutes of the fireworks.

we will see them when we are at the parks!!

The one rep at BC also liked bldg 5 as her choice.

How far to the main bldg for the other lazy river and game room etc.   I'm sure we can manage a walk now and then.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 2, 2011)

JackieD said:


> I've struggled with the same questions since I have 3 teenagers who want pool time.  The information below is from the Disboards.  I couldn't get the resort layout picture to copy but if you pull up this link, the first page has the map.
> 
> 
> Buildings/Towers
> ...


Thanks for posting that -- very helpful info.  

You might want to tell the folks on the DIS that they have a little-biddy typo in their building names.  Building 2 is "Torre del ViEnto," not Vinto.  

"Viento" is Spanish for "wind."  "Vinto" is apparantly Italian for "loser."

_"Yeah, we had a great Disney trip last week!  We had an awesome 2 bedroom deluxe in the "Tower of the Loser!"_


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 2, 2011)

happybaby said:


> WeLovetoTravel
> 
> thanks for the clarification.  Thinking maybe bldg 5 pool, lake view.
> 
> ...




It's only about a five minute walk to the main building from #5. You can walk the path around the whole complex if you want. I also forgot to tell you that if you want to have your own private area poolside, Wyndham started renting out the cabanas. I think they were $50 for the day. There are several cabanas scattered at the various pools. We didn't bother with the cabanas, I guess we figured we dumped enough money at the parks. There is always plenty of available seats at the pool.
-Deb


----------



## JackieD (Feb 2, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> You might want to tell the folks on the DIS that they have a little-biddy typo in their building names.  Building 2 is "Torre del ViEnto," not Vinto.
> 
> "Viento" is Spanish for "wind."  "Vinto" is apparantly Italian for "loser."
> 
> _"Yeah, we had a great Disney trip last week!  We had an awesome 2 bedroom deluxe in the "Tower of the Loser!"_



That is VERY funny...yeah, I'm staying in the loser building...my teens would love that  

I think I'm going to request (probably won't matter) building 5 with a pool/lake view.  Also, if they decide to take the shuttle they can walk to/from building 6. How do I know if I have a 'deluxe' 2 BR?  Mine is a 8/6 and an RCI exchange.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 2, 2011)

JackieD said:


> That is VERY funny...yeah, I'm staying in the loser building...my teens would love that
> 
> I think I'm going to request (probably won't matter) building 5 with a pool/lake view.  Also, if they decide to take the shuttle they can walk to/from building 6. How do I know if I have a 'deluxe' 2 BR?  Mine is a 8/6 and an RCI exchange.



All 2bdr are the same. King in MBR, 2 doubles in 2nd, sleepsofa in LR. Mbr private bath. 2nd bath with door from bdr and 2nd door from LR. Deluxe generally means bubble tub(or jetted) and washer/dryer and balcony.


----------

